# Just because you, doesn't mean you should----



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://woolisnotenough.com/2013/01/09/mens-fashion-week-london-knitwear-seriously/


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NO.... NO..... and NO.....


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I needed that laugh, thanks!!!


----------



## Ottie (Aug 29, 2011)

That should send knitting back a few steps. At what point did anyone not yell" Edit, this is just not right."


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

wow - no kidding!!! Although the model in blue is pretty darn cute!


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

This is just wrong.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

This is just not right!!!

Ramona


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

what a waste of yarn and time LOLOL


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

what a waste of time..........


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Yuk! :thumbdown:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol,the guy in the last pics shirt says it all haha


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cute guys... stupid clothes.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you see the last guy's shirt? Please kill me. I think he agrees with us.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

oh my dayz!


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

OMG!!Just horrendous


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Talk about gob smacked....fashion at it's worst,they live on a different planet....what a waste of good yarn.....


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

How bad was that! Got this pic sent to me on Facebook. Just as bad. Who thinks of this stuff?


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love fashion! Who needs the comedy channel!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I love fashion! Who needs the comedy channel!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't help but love the people who give me a good belly laugh to start my day. Nowwwww gotta clean the coffee spray off my computer screen.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Who does that?!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Mem51 said:


> How bad was that! Got this pic sent to me on Facebook. Just as bad. Who thinks so this stuff?


Can you say ewwwwwwww?!


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe for Halloween? Lol.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Never, never, never.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

OMG...NO


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

I guess I am the strange one here. I think they are great!
Would I make them? No. Would I seriously wear them? No. But I can appreciate looking at them as art, which is what most off the wall creations are. I have seen some free patterns posted on line that I think are gawd awful and would not waste ink to print much less the yarn and time to make but others think are wonderful.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just makes you sick! All that yarn put into such stupid items. I think I would of had a hard time being the models for those.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think so!!


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Just showed hubby these pics. He wants to know if they pay well to wear them?


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

But but but........no purse?


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I hope they got paid plenty to wear that stuff


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Right up there with a crochet tobasco cozy, just is not going to happen as there are to many beautiful patterns out there!


----------



## JoanieP (Nov 5, 2011)

Oooooh! There's something very wrong there!!! Lol!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did you see the last guy's shirt? Please kill me. I think he agrees with us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> what a waste of yarn and time LOLOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Oh My, that has to be a joke, RIGHT???????? What a waste of good yarn...


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Not even for Halloween!!! Where do you find this stuff? - never mind. I don't want to know...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

calmlake said:


> But but but........no purse?


One of the guys seems to be wearing a skirt. Will that do?


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Lol,the guy in the last pics shirt says it all haha


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Knitting porn............One day, a little voice will ask: "Dad, what did you do before you had us?"


Stablebummom said:


> http://woolisnotenough.com/2013/01/09/mens-fashion-week-london-knitwear-seriously/


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Your are right. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Where can I get the pattern for the first one... the pink set? I would LOVE to make this for my husband... he would look wonderful in it!!!!! ;-) :lol:


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Where can I get the pattern for the first one... the pink set? I would LOVE to make this for my husband... he would look wonderful in it!!!!! ;-) :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

So wrong, but so funny - my hubby choked on his coffee when I showed these to him, and told him I was going to make him the pink number at the top! Thanks for the day brightener!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh boy!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

The models look embarrassed to be wearing those fashions. This must be someone's idea of a joke.

Real men only wear fine knits.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Hilarious....just sent the link to my brother--told him to pick one and I would knit it for him for him upcoming birthday. I am sure his reply will be unprintable!


----------



## GR_Turtle (Jun 12, 2013)

Somebody yarn bombed those men! Gross! )


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Well someone had sniffed a room full of yarn fumes for too long ..


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Even the models don't look too pleased - and they're getting paid!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You have got to be kidding! Thank heavens I lead a sheltered life compared with this!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Or, Bulky, ain't for sissies!


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> http://woolisnotenough.com/2013/01/09/mens-fashion-week-london-knitwear-seriously/


particularly like the last pic... re the slogan.... I volunteer to oblige, it would be my pleasure! I really don't get how this kind of thing is viable - nobody in their right mind would go out looking like that, the cost of it all must be obscene and the waste damn good yarn a total tragedy! Get a grip poeple!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

What were they thinking....and I use the term very loosely.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

calmlake said:


> But but but........no purse?


Maybe a felted "Man-bag"? Oh dear! SOMEONE is going to go somewhere with this one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

not only a waste of time but a waste of good yarn also!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

YUP! Another giant waste of time, yarn & money.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Did you read some of the comments people posted below the pictures? They are a crack up.
My favorite is the first one saying they look like "pissed off cats".That describes their looks perfectly


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!! No, No


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NO.... NO..... and NO.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> http://woolisnotenough.com/2013/01/09/mens-fashion-week-london-knitwear-seriously/


Yuck :-( How awful is that :thumbdown:


----------



## hales (Dec 4, 2012)

Yuk Yuk & double yuk !!!!!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbdown:


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL!


----------

